# Mehrfach geteilte Fliegenruten



## Lajos1 (8. Januar 2016)

Hallo,

was haltet ihr allgemein von mehrfach (meist vier Teile) geteilten Fliegenruten.
Ich meine hier die meist gebräuchlichen  Ruten zwischen 7 und 9 Fuß Länge. Bei längeren Ruten macht eine Mehrfachteilung schon Sinn aber bei Ruten mit oben angegebenen Längen meiner Meinung nach nur als Reiseruten bei Flugreisen.
Nun ist es ja mittlerweile so weit gekommen, daß man immer weniger zweigeteilte Ruten bekommt. Ich halte das für einen Nachteil, denn jede Teilung mehr ist auch eine mögliche Fehlerquelle mehr und der Auf- und Abbau ist auch schwieriger.
Eine wahrscheinliche Veränderung in der Aktion der Rute spielt dabei keine so große Rolle; sie ist sicherlich vorhanden aber für den Angler selbst kaum wahrnehmbar.
Mir gefällt es nur nicht, daß man bei einer Neuanschaffung kaum noch Auswahl bei den zweiteiligen Ruten hat und die mehrteiligen, außer als reine Fernreiserute, nur Nachteile bringen.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## WK1956 (8. Januar 2016)

*AW: Mehrfach geteilte Fliegenruten*



Lajos1 schrieb:


> Mir gefällt es nur nicht, daß man bei einer Neuanschaffung kaum noch Auswahl bei den zweiteiligen Ruten hat und die mehrteiligen, außer als reine Fernreiserute, nur Nachteile bringen.


Sehe ich absolut genauso.
Nur leider wird auf Kundenwünsche keine Rücksicht genommen.


----------



## hirschkaefer (8. Januar 2016)

*AW: Mehrfach geteilte Fliegenruten*

Lajos du fischt doch bestimmt schon mit der Fliege. Also ich habe jetzt im letzten Jahr durchweg mit ner vierteiligen gefischt, etwa 200 Tage - und habe noch keinen Nachteil feststellen können. Es gab sogar einen gravierenden Vorteil. Hab mir beim werfen mal ne Spitze an einem Drahtseil zekloppt. Da werden bei vierteiligen Ruten die Ersatzteile deutlich günstiger. #6
Ach ja - und Asche auf mein Haupt - meine passt im zusammengesteckten Zustand genau in mein Auto. Also hab ich das Teil noch nie auseinander genommen. Also rein ins Auto, raus aus dem Auto und ran an den Fisch!


----------



## thomas1602 (8. Januar 2016)

*AW: Mehrfach geteilte Fliegenruten*

Ich fische seit 1 Jahr mit der Flieg und hab bisher nur 4 - teilige Fliegenruten gefischt, allerdings habe ich bisher noch nichts vermisst. In meinem Besitz sind 2 Ruten (2x # 4 unterschiedlicher Länge;6,6 und 8) und eigentlich gefällt mir das es auseinandergebaut so kompakt ist. 

Die 2 Ruten liegen meist im Kofferraum in der Saison, wenn ich weiß, dass ich die nächsten Tage wieder angeln gehe, dann bau ich die grad Aufgebaute gar nicht auseinander, sondern pack sie zwischen Beifahrertür und Sitz, geht eigentlich super.
Komplett montiertmit Rolle, Vorfach und Fliege.


----------



## Thomas9904 (8. Januar 2016)

*AW: Mehrfach geteilte Fliegenruten*



Lajos1 schrieb:


> . Ich halte das für einen Nachteil, denn jede Teilung mehr ist auch eine mögliche Fehlerquelle mehr und der Auf- und Abbau ist auch schwieriger.
> Eine wahrscheinliche Veränderung in der Aktion der Rute spielt dabei keine so große Rolle; sie ist sicherlich vorhanden aber für den Angler selbst kaum wahrnehmbar.


Naja, immer interessant, was wirkliche Kenner und Könner dazu schreiben:
http://www.anglerpraxis.de/ausgaben...kherstellung-und-rutenbau-in-deutschland.html


> Ein weiterer „Irrtum", dem ich aufgesessen bin:
> Je weniger Teile eine Rute hat, desto besser ist die Aktion.
> Das stimmt zwar bei Großserienruten, wo nur ein Gelege mit einer Wickelrichtung verwendet wird. Nicht aber dann, wenn man Ruten so herstellt wie RST, mit verschiedenen Faserarten die computerberechnet in verschiedenen Richtungen verlegt werden.


----------



## Lajos1 (8. Januar 2016)

*AW: Mehrfach geteilte Fliegenruten*

Hallo,

schon klar, jedem das Seine. Ich selbst habe auch fünf mehrteilige Ruten, aber jede Steckverbindung kann sich (speziell beim Fliegen-und Spinnfischen) lockern und davon habe ich an einer vierteiligen Rute nunmal drei statt einer bei einer zweiteiligen.
In mein Auto paßt eine acht Fuß Rute auch ungeteilt.
Zu den Angaben von RST: die bauen gute Ruten finde ich, habe selber einige davon, aber Wunderruten sind das auch nicht. Der Link entspricht doch mehr einer Werbeseite und ist mit entsprechender Vorsicht zu genießen. Mir ist das zuviel Lobhudelei.
Ich wollte auch nur zum Ausdruck bringen, daß ich persönlich keinen Vorteil in einer Mehrfachteilung sehe (außer Ruten für Fernreisen oder Ruten in größerer Länge) und  ich es als Nachteil empfinde, daß die Auswahl bei den zweigeteilten immer weiter abnimmt.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## hirschkaefer (8. Januar 2016)

*AW: Mehrfach geteilte Fliegenruten*



Lajos1 schrieb:


> Ich halte das für einen Nachteil, denn jede Teilung mehr ist auch eine mögliche Fehlerquelle



Also das konnte ich bisher nicht feststellen.


> Ich wollte auch nur zum Ausdruck bringen, daß ich persönlich keinen Vorteil in einer Mehrfachteilung sehe


wenn´s keinen Nachteil und keinen Vorteil gibt, ist doch alles gut...


----------



## WK1956 (8. Januar 2016)

*AW: Mehrfach geteilte Fliegenruten*

Für mich hat eine mehrfach geteilte Rute durchaus einige Nachteile. 
Das fängt schon damit an, das ich bei einer 4 teilige Rute die Ringe an 3 Stellen ausrichten muß und endet damit das ich sehr häufig beim Auseinandernehmen ein langes und ein kurzes Teil in der Hand habe.
Letzlich sehe ich absolut keinen Vorteil in der größeren Anzahl an Teilen. 
Wenn ich eine Reiserute will, bzw. brauche, dann kaufe ich mir eine, aber ich will mich nicht damit rumärgern, wenn ich sie nicht benötige.


----------



## Lajos1 (8. Januar 2016)

Hallo hirschkaefer,

ich habe schon öfters gesehen, wie beim Fliegenfischen das Spitzenteil mit wegflog (darum heißt es wohl auch Flugrute  ) weil sich die Steckverbindung gelockert hat. Deshalb kontrolliere ich diese auch immer wieder während des Fischens. Bei einer vierteiligen Rute habe ich drei solcher Verbindungen statt eine bei einer zweiteiligen.
Aber wie gesagt, jedem das Seine ich bemängele ja hauptsächlich die schwindende Auswahl bei den zweiteiligen Ruten. 
Und ja, ich fische schon sehr lange mit der Fliege und bin wahrscheinlich auch geprägt dadurch, daß es früher Fliegenruten mit mehr als einer Teilung in den erwähnten Längen eigentlich nicht gab.
Aber wenn wir hier immer alle einer Meinung wären, gäbe es ja deutlich weniger Beiträge.
Übrigens ein Bekannter von mir hat schon zweimal ein Teil einer mehrteiligen Rute verloren. Aber der ist etwas "ruschlert" (ungeschickt, zerstreut und leicht vergeßlich), deshalb ist der nicht repräsentativ, aber ein sehr netter Kerl.

Petri Heil

Lajos



WK1956 schrieb:


> Für mich hat eine mehrfach geteilte Rute durchaus einige Nachteile.
> Das fängt schon damit an, das ich bei einer 4 teilige Rute die Ringe an 3 Stellen ausrichten muß und endet damit das ich sehr häufig beim Auseinandernehmen ein langes und ein kurzes Teil in der Hand habe.
> Letzlich sehe ich absolut keinen Vorteil in der größeren Anzahl an Teilen.
> Wenn ich eine Reiserute will, bzw. brauche, dann kaufe ich mir eine, aber ich will mich nicht damit rumärgern, wenn ich sie nicht benötige.


Hallo,

ja, das sind eben auch Gründe, warum ich die mangelnde Auswahl bei den zweiteiligen Ruten bedauere.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## fishhawk (9. Januar 2016)

*AW: Mehrfach geteilte Fliegenruten*

Hallo,

ich hab mir für ne Flugreise damals auch zwei vierteilige Ruten gekauft, da die Gepäckbestimmungen der Fluggesellschaften sehr restriktiv geworden waren. 

Vor Ort hab ich dann aber zum Transport  nur die mittlere Verbindung gelöst, also wie bei einer zweiteligen auch. 

Mit dem Wurf- und Drillverhalten war ich sehr zufrieden.

Zuhause bevorzuge ich aber weiterhin meine gute, alte Zweiteiligen, die z.T. schon über 30 Jahre alt sind. Die setzen die letzten Jahre aber leider mehr Staub an, als dass sie benutzt werden, weil ich in D kaum noch zum Fliegenfischen komme.

Für die Industrie ist es natürlich vorteilhafter, möglichst größere Stückzahlen einer Serie zu produzieren. Wenn das Angebot an zweiteiligen Ruten schwindet, muss das aber auch etwas mit verändertem Nachfrageverhalten zu tun haben.

Die jüngere Kundschaft hat wohl andere Vorlieben und die älteren kaufen ggf. nicht mehr so häufig ne Rute, wenn sie "ihr Modell" gefunden haben.


----------



## Lajos1 (9. Januar 2016)

*AW: Mehrfach geteilte Fliegenruten*



			
				fishhawk;44


Für die Industrie ist es natürlich vorteilhafter schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo,
> 
> ich denke, da hast Du recht aber ich rätsele darüber, unternehmen die alle gleich so viele Fernreisen, daß sich das Kaufverhalten offensichtlich derart geändert hat, oder kaufen die auf Zukunftsplanung, nach dem Motto irgendwann fliege ich dort oder dahin?
> Massiv ist mir das etwa so vor fünf Jahren das erst Mal aufgefallen, daß sich hier etwas ändert.
> ...


----------



## WK1956 (9. Januar 2016)

*AW: Mehrfach geteilte Fliegenruten*

Es gibt dafür eine recht einfache Erklärung.
Fliegenruten, insbesondere im etwas höheren Preisbereich, werden in der Regel in einem Transportrohr geliefert. Wenn du nun die Rohre einer zweiteiligen und einer 4-teiligen Rute vergleichst, wirst du feststellen das das Rohr der 4-teiligen Rute nur den halben Platz benötigt. Auf gleichem Raum kannst du also die doppelte Anzahl Ruten befördern, eine enorme Kostenersparnis für die Hersteller/Vertreiber.


----------



## thomas1602 (9. Januar 2016)

*AW: Mehrfach geteilte Fliegenruten*

Also ich hab die 2 je 4teiligen ruten nur, weil es in einem vernünftigen Preisrahmen einfach nichts anderes gab, normal hätte ich mir bei gleicher Verfügbarkeit eher ne 2teilige gekauft.

In meinem Angelladen vor Ort hab auch keine 2 teilige gesehen.


----------



## Sea-Trout (9. Januar 2016)

*AW: Mehrfach geteilte Fliegenruten*



WK1956 schrieb:


> Es gibt dafür eine recht einfache Erklärung.
> Fliegenruten, insbesondere im etwas höheren Preisbereich, werden in der Regel in einem Transportrohr geliefert. Wenn du nun die Rohre einer zweiteiligen und einer 4-teiligen Rute vergleichst, wirst du feststellen das das Rohr der 4-teiligen Rute nur den halben Platz benötigt. Auf gleichem Raum kannst du also die doppelte Anzahl Ruten befördern, eine enorme Kostenersparnis für die Hersteller/Vertreiber.


Nach dieser Theorie müssten aber auch alle anderen Arten von Ruten vierteilig sein.Meine ganzen Spinnruten und einige andere haben auch alle ein Transportrohr.Klingt für mich nicht wirklich überzeugend diese Theorie.

Ich finde es auch nicht so schön das fast alle Fliegenruten vierteilig sind und frage mich auch regelmäßig wieso das so ist.Ich mein die meisten Fliegenruten sind in der Regel ja kürzer als Spinnruten,Karpfenruten etc..Und dort gibt es ja auch eher wenige in  vierteiliger Version.Scheint wohl einfach Trend zu sein wegen Transportmaß für den Kunden wenn er reisen möchte oder es hat was mit der Aktion der Rute zu tun denke ich.


----------



## WK1956 (9. Januar 2016)

*AW: Mehrfach geteilte Fliegenruten*



Sea-Trout schrieb:


> Nach dieser Theorie müssten aber auch alle anderen Arten von Ruten vierteilig sein.Meine ganzen Spinnruten und einige andere haben auch alle ein Transportrohr.Klingt für mich nicht wirklich überzeugend diese Theorie.


hmm, was hast du für Ruten? Ich kenne nur wenige Spinnruten die in Transportrohren geliefert werden und noch weniger Karpfen und Friedfischruten. Die meisten Spinn-, Friedfisch und Karpfenruten, auch der mittleren bis höheren Preisklasse, werden nur in Transporthüllen oder Futeralen geliefert.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (9. Januar 2016)

*AW: Mehrfach geteilte Fliegenruten*



Sea-Trout schrieb:


> Scheint wohl einfach Trend zu sein wegen Transportmaß für den Kunden wenn er reisen möchte oder es hat was mit der Aktion der Rute zu tun denke ich.



Das ist insofern doch schon sehr kundenorientiert, wenn vielfach kurze Transportmaße gewünscht werden.

Bei leichten Ruten wie eben Forellenruten passt das ja auch.

Bei schweren Rutenklassen macht sich die Steckung mehr negativ als potentielle Schwachstelle bemerkbar, das ist u.U. ein Problem, viele kommen aber nie in die Grenzauslastung ihrer Ruten und sind daher auch mit mehrfach geteilten sehr zufrieden.

Unter Stabilitätsgesichtspunkten sind aber definitiv gezapfte Verbindungen ggü. einer Übersteckung und jede Teilung ein Nachteil - der einteilige Blank ist Aktionsmäßig und von der Haltbarkeit her unschlagbar. Brüche erfolgen gerne neben den Steckungen.

Fahren und verreisen und evtl. fliegen müssen ist aber immer mehr notwendig, um an annehmbare Fischwasser zu kommen.

Von daher #c - einen Nachteil hat es irgendwo immer ...


----------



## WK1956 (9. Januar 2016)

*AW: Mehrfach geteilte Fliegenruten*



Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Das ist insofern doch schon sehr kundenorientiert, wenn vielfach kurze Transportmaße gewünscht werden.


Wenn es denn so wäre!
Nur wollen viele Kunden zweiteilige Fliegenruten und die kann man ihnen nicht mehr anbieten.


----------



## woern1 (10. Januar 2016)

*AW: Mehrfach geteilte Fliegenruten*

Meines Wissens nach hatte Sportex lange Jahre 2-teilige Fliegenruten im Programm, andere Hersteller sprangen schon früh auf 4-teilige um. Greys z.B. hatte allerdings auch einige Modelle (z.B. die gute G-Tec) als dreiteilige im Programm.
Interessant ist, dass Orvis in 2015 seine Helios als 1-teilige Version im Sortiment hat, nach Angaben im Katalog auf Wunsch von vielen Guides. 
Letztlich dürfte die Entwicklung zu mehrteiligen Ruten in der geringeren Transportlänge liegen, ob jetzt für den Angler oder schlichtweg für den Vertrieb/Versand des Produktes mittels der Logistikunternehmen national bzw. international.

Ich habe leider keine Vergleichsmöglichkeit zwischen z.B. 4- und 2-teiligen Fliegenruten in der Praxis. Meinen "Händler" löcherte ich auch mal mit der Frage, inwiefern es Unterschiede in der Performance und Wurfeigenschaften zwischen 2- bzw. mehrteiligen gibt. Er fischt auch schon seit 40 Jahren mit der Fliege und erzählte mal von einem Händlermeeting, bei dem diese mit verbundenen Augen 2- und mehrteilige  geworfen haben (gleiches Modell, gleiche Klasse + Länge). Seiner Aussage nach konnte eigentlich kein Werfer einen Unterschied feststellen, egal ob 2- oder 4-teilig Ruten bewegt wurden. Wäre natürlich mal schön, sowas mal selbst in der Praxis erfahren zu können.

TL

werner


----------



## Nordlichtangler (10. Januar 2016)

*AW: Mehrfach geteilte Fliegenruten*



WK1956 schrieb:


> Wenn es denn so wäre!
> Nur wollen viele Kunden zweiteilige Fliegenruten und die kann man ihnen nicht mehr anbieten.



Gibt doch gerade in der Mittelklasse noch reiche Auswahl! :m
PacBay Tradition II und PacBay Rainforest II Flyblanks gibt es (bei tackle24) und 2tlg, 3tlg und 4tlg - was will man mehr, kann man sich sogar im Vergleich aufbauen. 
Solide und robust und ihren Preis wert sind die auf jeden Fall. Zum im Bachrumkrabbeln und rumrutschen inner Wattibüx ist das richtig was feines.


----------



## Lajos1 (10. Januar 2016)

*AW: Mehrfach geteilte Fliegenruten*

Hallo woern1,

ich halte den Unterschied beim Werfen für sehr gering, bzw. wahrscheinlich nur auf einem Prüfstand nachzuweisen. Eine eventuell vorhandenen veränderte Aktion ist auch nicht der Grund, warum ich die mehrteiligen Ruten nicht so mag. Sie sind ganz einfach umständlicher beim Handling etc. . Ich habe ja auch einige 4-geteilte; Reiseruten, lange Zweihänder. Aber ich werde nie auf den Gedanken kommen, die Forellenruten davon dort einzusetzen, wo ich mit dem Auto hinfahren kann und mir das Packmaß deshalb egal ist. Ganz einfach wegen des Handlings.
Zu der Blindverkostung, ja da kommen interessante Ergebnisse heraus.
Wir machten mal folgenden Test: acht Ruten (Kohlefaser) der Klasse 5 von  50 Euro bis 800 Euro wurden, ohne daß die Werfer wußten mit welcher Rute sie warfen von zehn Fliegenfischern die zwischen zehn und fünfzig Jahre Erfahrung hatten geworfen und dann beurteilt.
Seitdem ist der Markenfetischismus für mich endgültig gestorben (ich hatte allerdings schon vorher daran erhebliche Zweifel). Ein kurzer Auszug aus dem Ergebnis: die 50 Euro Rute landete im oberen Mittelfeld, was die eine 500 Euro Rute nicht schaffte.
Die danach aufgestellte "Rangliste" war nicht mit der "Rangliste" der Preise der Ruten vereinbar - nicht einmal annähernd.
Darum mein Rat, wenn jemand mit einer Rute gut zurechtkommt (beim Probewerfen) soll er sie nehmen, auch wenn sie nur 50 Euro kostet,
die 500 Euro Rute muß nicht zwangsläufig besser sein (die mit 800 auch nicht).

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## WK1956 (10. Januar 2016)

*AW: Mehrfach geteilte Fliegenruten*

Hallo Lajos,

deinem Beitrag schließe ich mich voll umfänglich an, mit einer kleinen Anmerkung.
Die etwas höherpreisigen Ruten werfen zwar nicht unbedingt besser, oft ist aber die optische Erscheinung  besser. Ist zwar fischereilich nicht unbedingt wesentlich, aber das Auge kauft ja auch mit ;-).

Gruß Werner


----------



## fischforsch (10. Januar 2016)

*AW: Mehrfach geteilte Fliegenruten*



Lajos1 schrieb:


> ich halte den Unterschied beim Werfen für sehr gering, bzw. wahrscheinlich nur auf einem Prüfstand nachzuweisen. Eine eventuell vorhandenen veränderte Aktion ist auch nicht der Grund, warum ich die mehrteiligen Ruten nicht so mag. Sie sind ganz einfach umständlicher beim Handling etc. . Ich habe ja auch einige 4-geteilte; Reiseruten, lange Zweihänder. Aber ich werde nie auf den Gedanken kommen, die Forellenruten davon dort einzusetzen, wo ich mit dem Auto hinfahren kann und mir das Packmaß deshalb egal ist. Ganz einfach wegen des Handlings.


Warum lässt Du dann deine 4-teilige nicht einfach zusammengesteckt bzw. teilst Sie lediglich in der Mitte zu einer "2-teiligen" ? 
Wird doch niemand gezwungen seine 4-teilige nach jedem fischen komplett auseinander zu bauen 



WK1956 schrieb:


> Nur wollen viele Kunden zweiteilige Fliegenruten


Sicher? Eigentlich regelt die Nachfrage das Angebot 
Ich  würde mir keine 2-teilige mehr kaufen, sehe bei den modernen  Fliegenruten einfach keinen Nachteil mehr (sondern nur Vorteile) bei den  Mehrteiligen.
Und ich glaube das geht der Mehrheit so |rolleyes


----------



## Lajos1 (10. Januar 2016)

*AW: Mehrfach geteilte Fliegenruten*



fischforsch schrieb:


> Warum lässt Du dann deine 4-teilige nicht einfach zusammengesteckt bzw. teilst Sie lediglich in der Mitte zu einer "2-teiligen" ?
> Wird doch niemand gezwungen seine 4-teilige nach jedem fischen komplett auseinander zu bauen


Hallo,

sicher, könnte man auch machen. Aber jede zusätzliche Verbindung stellt einen Schwachpunkt dar, mögliche Verdrehung, Lockerung. Den "Schwachpunkt" habe ich bei einer Zweiteiligen einmal, bei einer Vierteiligen dreimal.
Wie gesagt, ich habe schon manche Spitze davonfliegen sehen, sicher normalerweise passiert nicht viel dabei aber schön ist es trotzdem nicht.
Hinzu kommt, daß eine Mehrteilige in der Herstellung logischerweise teurer ist. Dies wäre jedoch kein Hauptgrund dagegen, muß aber nicht sein, wenn ausreichend Zweigeteilte zur Auswahl stehen.
Wie gesagt, ich sehe nur Vorteile bei Fernreisen darin, eben wegen des Packmaßes.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## Thomas9904 (10. Januar 2016)

*AW: Mehrfach geteilte Fliegenruten*



fischforsch schrieb:


> Sicher? Eigentlich regelt die Nachfrage das Angebot


Denk ich auch - wenns was zu holen gibt, sind die Firmen auch zum liefern da.

Wo keine ausreichende Nachfrage, da auch kein entsprechendes Angebot..


----------



## Lajos1 (10. Januar 2016)

*AW: Mehrfach geteilte Fliegenruten*

Sicher? Eigentlich regelt die Nachfrage das Angebot 
Ich  würde mir keine 2-teilige mehr kaufen, sehe bei den modernen  Fliegenruten einfach keinen Nachteil mehr (sondern nur Vorteile) bei den  Mehrteiligen.
Und ich glaube das geht der Mehrheit so |rolleyes[/QUOTE]

Hallo,

sicher, würdest Du Dir keine Zweiteilige mehr kaufen, ist ja auch kaum noch eine Auswahl vorhanden.
Das ist ja genau das, wovon ich hier rede (schreibe natürlich).
Und eine Nachfrage kann auch künstlich erzeugt werden.
Die Mehrteiligen sind in der Herstellung etwas teurer, also sind die Gewinnmargen auch etwas höher. Das macht nicht viel aus, aber die Mehrteiligen wurden/werden von den ganz großen Herstellern forciert und da machen sich dann ein paar Dollar/Euro pro Rute schon bemerkbar.
Ein Schelm, wer Böses dabei denkt.#h

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## fyggi1 (10. Januar 2016)

*AW: Mehrfach geteilte Fliegenruten*

Moin,

ich mochte noch nie 2-geteilte Fliegenruten, musste mich damit aber zufrieden geben, da der Markt nichts anderes geboten hat ! 

Die 4-geteilten sind aufgrund des Packmaßes einfach genialer und für mich gibt es nichts besseres. Die Teilung hat meiner Meinung nach keinen spürbaren Einfluss auf die Aktion und Schwachpunkte sind das schon lange nicht mehr.

Etwas Graphitwachs auf die Steckverbindung und wegfliegende Rutenteile gehören der Vergangenheit an !

Gruß


----------



## Hanjupp-0815 (10. Januar 2016)

*AW: Mehrfach geteilte Fliegenruten*

Kommt wohl eher daher, das heute jeder harte Prügel für seine WF Schnüre haben möchte.
DT, weiche Ruten oder sanfte Präsentation sind Out in Zeiten von Ultraweit und Xtrafast.


----------



## rxstx rxt (10. Januar 2016)

*AW: Mehrfach geteilte Fliegenruten*

Ich würde ebenfalls keine Zweiteiler mehr kaufen. Ich reise, habe oft eine oder zwei Ruten im / am Rucksack bei längeren  Wegen und schätze es auch, wenn meine Ruten "unsichtbar" im Kofferaum sind.


----------



## rxstx rxt (10. Januar 2016)

*AW: Mehrfach geteilte Fliegenruten*

Schöner Einstiegspost :m Na, herzlich willkommen! 
PS: Ich fische auch Gras und Glas  samt paralleler und seidener Schnüre, was meine Meinung jedoch nicht ändert.


----------



## Dienststelle-Ast (11. Januar 2016)

*AW: Mehrfach geteilte Fliegenruten*

Moin,
 der Trend geht sicher, ob nun gesteuert oder nicht, zu den mehrteiligen Ruten.
 Für mich ist es wichtig, wenn es um das ja diesbezüglich wesentliche Argument Transportlänge geht, dass die Rute/das Transportrohr quer in den Kofferraum des Autos passt. Ist einfach eine Frage der Bequemlichkeit. Zweigeteilte oder sogar einteilige Ruten reisen unter dem Fahrzeugdach (Caddy, Hochdachkombi)
 Mir reichen da dann meist deiteilige Ruten, die ich aus nicht immer sinnvollen Gründen bevorzuge.
 Da ich mir meine Ruten ausschließlich selber baue, habe ich sogar noch ein paar Anbieter, die mir die üppige Wahl lassen (CTS zum Beispiel).
 Dass eine mehrgeteilte etwas teurer ist, ist in einem bestimmten Rahmen nachvollziehbar, wenn ein Blank (!) vierteilig rund 40 % mehr kostet als ein zweiteiliger, finde ich das schon recht heftig.
 Ich hab meinen Frieden mit dem Problem gemacht und bevorzuge die Dreiteilung.
 Gruß Tom

 UHU Endfest 300 macht aus jeder Vierteiligen wahlweise eine Dreiteilige, Zweiteilige und sogar eine Ungeteilte.
 Ich weiß, blöd und unsachlich, aber einfach, preiswert und individuell! |supergri|supergri|bigeyes


----------



## fischforsch (11. Januar 2016)

*AW: Mehrfach geteilte Fliegenruten*



Lajos1 schrieb:


> Und eine Nachfrage kann auch künstlich erzeugt werden.


Ich kann mich noch gut an ältere Kataloge erinnern, da wurde nahezu jedes Modell doppelt angeboten (2-teilig und 4-teilig). Mittlerweile sind die 2-teiligen aus den Katalogen fast verschwunden.
Wenn damals die Mehrheit der Kunden die 2-teiligen gekauft hätten (bzw. es eine nennenswerte Nachfrage gegeben hätte), wäre das also auch passiert?
Ich glaube kaum


----------



## Lajos1 (11. Januar 2016)

*AW: Mehrfach geteilte Fliegenruten*

Hallo Dienststelle-Ast,

Dein Tipp mit UHU Endfest 300 ist ja geradezu genial  .
Ich werde ihn aber nicht befolgen. Eigentlich habe ich mehr als genug zweiteilge Ruten. Vielleicht kaufe ich heuer noch ein oder zwei Zweiteilige, bevor sie ganz aussterben, auf Vorrat sozusagen.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## Lajos1 (11. Januar 2016)

*AW: Mehrfach geteilte Fliegenruten*



fischforsch schrieb:


> Ich kann mich noch gut an ältere Kataloge erinnern, da wurde nahezu jedes Modell doppelt angeboten (2-teilig und 4-teilig). Mittlerweile sind die 2-teiligen aus den Katalogen fast verschwunden.
> 
> Hallo fischforsch,
> 
> ...


----------



## Thomas9904 (11. Januar 2016)

*AW: Mehrfach geteilte Fliegenruten*



fischforsch schrieb:


> Wenn damals die Mehrheit der Kunden die 2-teiligen gekauft hätten (bzw. es eine nennenswerte Nachfrage gegeben hätte), wäre das also auch passiert?
> Ich glaube kaum


Du hast das mit Angebot und Nachfrage begriffen!
#6#6#6


----------



## Menni (16. Januar 2016)

*AW: Mehrfach geteilte Fliegenruten*

Erinnere mich noch an die Fliegenfischer am Spey in Schottland. Deren Ruten waren 1-teilig, auf dem Autodach festgemacht und fuhren meist mit. Diebstahlschutz bedurfte es nicht. 
Die wussten, das jede Teilung nicht gut. 
Ich suche auch eine 2-teilige 5# Rute. Die wenigen noch lieferbaren haben stolze Preise und ich bin unsicher, ob die mir liegt. Die Auswahl ist überschaubar. Kenne leider keinen guten Laden zum probieren im Umkreis von 200km.  Falls wer sowas ab zu geben hat bitte PN  Menni


----------



## Thomas E. (16. Januar 2016)

*AW: Mehrfach geteilte Fliegenruten*



Hanjupp-0815 schrieb:


> Kommt wohl eher daher, das heute jeder harte Prügel für seine WF Schnüre haben möchte.
> DT, weiche Ruten oder sanfte Präsentation sind Out in Zeiten von Ultraweit und Xtrafast.



Hi,

schnelle Ruten und sanfte Präsentation muß kein Widerspruch sein, allein auf die Technik kommt es an !
Schaue Dir doch mal "Italian Style Flyfishing" (TLT) an, die werfen  Schnüre der Klasse 1- 3 mit "straffer" KF und das äußerst effektiv !


----------



## hirschkaefer (16. Januar 2016)

*AW: Mehrfach geteilte Fliegenruten*

Ich liebäugel ja dieses Jahr noch mit einer Hohlglasfliegenrute.... Mal schauen, ob es das Budget noch hergibt.


----------



## Lajos1 (24. September 2016)

*AW: Mehrfach geteilte Fliegenruten*

Hallo,

die Welt ist ungerecht. Als erklärter Gegner von mehr als zweiteiligen Fliegenruten, außer bei unabdingbaren Gegebenheiten (Flugreisen, lange Zweihänder), habe ich doch tatsächlich bei einer Verlosung eine fünfteilige 9 Fuß Rute in Klasse 4 gewonnen. Das ist seelische Grausamkeit. :c
Ich weiß nicht, wie ich das verkraften soll.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## Nordlichtangler (24. September 2016)

*AW: Mehrfach geteilte Fliegenruten*

Naja, mach noch ein paar mehr Teile draus und das Thema hat sich auch erledigt  

Ansonsten is ebay your friend ...


----------



## rxstx rxt (24. September 2016)

*AW: Mehrfach geteilte Fliegenruten*

Dir kann geholfen werden! Gern sende ich dir meine Adresse und das Porto zu und erlöse dich von dem Übel!:q:q


----------



## Lajos1 (24. September 2016)

*AW: Mehrfach geteilte Fliegenruten*



rusty rat schrieb:


> Dir kann geholfen werden! Gern sende ich dir meine Adresse und das Porto zu und erlöse dich von dem Übel!:q:q



Hallo,

danke für das Angebot. Aber dafür bin ich doch zu pragmatisch veranlagt.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## rxstx rxt (26. September 2016)

*AW: Mehrfach geteilte Fliegenruten*

Ich habe es befürchtet :m


----------



## willmalwassagen (26. September 2016)

*AW: Mehrfach geteilte Fliegenruten*

Die smuggler fly rod war schon vor 30 Jahren 9 teilig.
30 cm transportlänge im Lederköcher.


----------

